# Polygon T7 or T8 ? Which one to get?



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

After weeks of research, I am now decided to buy my first trail / "enduro'ish" bike . I've narrowed down my choices to Polygon T7 or T8.

Reason:

1. Availability. Easy to buy in my area and my trusted bike shop is just few kilometers away from where I live.
2. Value for money. Comparing to other brands (Marin,Giant,Trek, Specialzied) that is accessible to me, Polygon is the cheapest yet good components.
3. I prefer brand new Alu vs 2nd hand carbon bikes.

Note: I originally seeking for carbon Evil / Transition frame but frame alone cost more than whole Polygon T8. 


Now, T7 or T8?

Here's the notable difference:

T7 Fork: Rockshox Recon vs T8 Fork: Fox Rythmn
T7 Rear Shocks: Rockshox Deluxe + vs T8 Rear Shocks: Fox Float DPS
T7 Drive Train: Deore m6100 12s vs T8 Drive Train: SLX 12s
T7 Brakes: TEKTRO HD-M735 vs T8 TEKTRO HD-M745 4 PISTON 

*Price of T8 is $500 more than T7

What I like bout T7:
1. More budget for trail essentials (helmet, knee pads,etc..)
2. More budget for Carbon handlebar?
3. I like the color

What I don't like T7
1. Fork? I'm not an expert but all of the youtuber I watched are replacing their stock RS Recon.


What I like bout T8
1. For my skill level, I think the bike is good for 1-2 years without changing anything.
2. I also like the color

What I don't like bout T8
1. I'm not sure if $500 is worth the upgrade from T7 (fox fork, fox rear shocks, slx) since the orange Fox 36 or red lyric is the epitome of forks.


So guys, what do you think?


----------



## flying bison (Aug 3, 2014)

Honestly, 500$ extra isn't bad for a better lighter drivetrain, a better fork, and better brakes. If you're a beginner though, just get the T7, this way you have 500$ to upgrade parts as you see fit. Both bikes have decent components, and the only standout difference like you noticed, is the fork. The rhythm is much better than the recon, but take the 500$ difference, combine it with the 200$ or so you can get by selling an unused recon and you have the cash to get a pike select or fox 34 performance... Which BTW are what I would look at if upgrading the fork on this bike. Fox 36 and lyrics are a bit much for a 140mm bike, I don't even think they make a 36 in 140mm travel.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

The $500 gets you a lot of upgrades. It is always better to buy the better bike now than upgrade later if you are able.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I’d get the T8, no question. Better brakes, suspension, drivetrain. Money well spent. 
Buy once, cry once. And then enjoy the improved performance every single time you ride. 
Speaking for myself, if I got the T7, every time I rode it I’d be wishing I’d bought the other bike. 
=sParty


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> I’d get the T8, no question. Better brakes, suspension, drivetrain. Money well spent.
> Buy once, cry once. And then enjoy the improved performance every single time you ride.
> Speaking for myself, if I got the T7, every time I rode it I’d be wishing I’d bought the other bike.
> =sParty


Good point!

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

100% agree - I looked at both of these and IMO the only semi-close competitor to the Polygon T8 was the Vitus Mythique VRX with Deore and a Marz Z2 fork for $2300 (usually out of stock). The T7 is a distant third, maybe.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

gat3keeper said:


> Good point!
> 
> Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


The only reason I ever hesitate recommending spending the whole budget is if you have a specific upgrade you want to do later that would make the middle level pointless. Otherwise you'll never regret going with the better option.


----------



## Tall BMX'r (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks like the medium size ( on T7 & T8) comes with either 27.5' or 29" wheels. Large and XL are 29" and the Small is 27.5 only. The 27.5 setup gets you 140mm shock and 150mm fork. The 29 gives you 135mm shock and 140mm fork. That is the same spec as my 2018 Santa Cruz Hightower, but my Hightower comes with the FOX 36. I changed the air spring in my fork to a 160mm. It was mostly to correct a geo issue with my XXL frame. If you ride a medium the extra travel on the 27.5 wheel setup might be the way to go?


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

IMO, spend the $500; as new to the sport as you seem to be, the Fox components alone should be good for several years before you need an upgrade.


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

T8, no question. I've ridden both.

Fork is the only thing that matters here, everything else is insignificant re differences.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> I’d get the T8, no question. Better brakes, suspension, drivetrain. Money well spent.
> Buy once, cry once. And then enjoy the improved performance every single time you ride.
> Speaking for myself, if I got the T7, every time I rode it I’d be wishing I’d bought the other bike.
> =sParty


Yeah, I can't really put it better than this.

My cousin bought a T8 and loves it. It's a very, very good bike for the money.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

fuzz_muffin said:


> T8, no question. I've ridden both.
> 
> Fork is the only thing that matters here, everything else is insignificant re differences.


I agree that the differences in the forks alone would be very noticeable.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

fuzz_muffin said:


> T8, no question. I've ridden both.
> 
> Fork is the only thing that matters here, everything else is insignificant re differences.


How bout the rear suspension?

Fox dps on t8 vs RS de luxe on t7, is there significant difference as well?

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

gat3keeper said:


> How bout the rear suspension?
> 
> Fox dps on t8 vs RS de luxe on t7, is there significant difference as well?
> 
> Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


Completely different bike, but my main enduro bike had a RS deluxe and the rebound was either super harsh or trebuchet. One click either way. I couldn't replace it fast enough.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Curveball said:


> Completely different bike, but my main enduro bike had a RS deluxe and the rebound was either super harsh or trebuchet. One click either way. I couldn't replace it fast enough.


My Trek Rail came stock with an RS de luxe -- it blew a seal on the first ride.
Got a warranty replacement within a couple months but by then I'd replaced it with a Fox DPX2 which has proven to be a really good little air shock.
=sParty


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

gat3keeper said:


> How bout the rear suspension?
> 
> Fox dps on t8 vs RS de luxe on t7, is there significant difference as well?
> 
> Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk



I mean it's honestly not worth worrying about. If anything the RS shock hardware is actually better than the fox polymer bushings (for the polygon), would get play after a couple of rides. Replaced them with RS hardware.


----------



## harambe2 (Aug 31, 2021)

As someone who has a T8, I also debated buying a T7 and upgrading the fork/shock, but in the end, the T8 made the most sense. Buying take-off/used fork/shock upgrades would easily cost $500 even after selling the RS fork/shock and the T8 still has the better drivetrain and brakes.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Personally,I always purchase according to the suspension. Fork and shock are the most expensive parts to replace/upgrade. The T8's Fox stuff will last a long time and perform great. Concentrate on Brake and wheel upgrades as funds build up.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Are the rear suspension (Fox Float DPS) and fork (Fox Rythmn 34 ) of T8 have at least half the performance of the of top of the line Fox?


----------



## PhillipJ (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't know about the DPS. The Rhythm is more like 80-90% of the performance of the Factory 34.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

PhillipJ said:


> Don't know about the DPS. The Rhythm is more like 80-90% of the performance of the Factory 34.


This is good enough for me considering the price.

Alright, Im now convinced to get the t8. 

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

So yeah... 2022 Polygon T8 is now at home. Lolz...


Thank you guys for the suggestions.









Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## zooman (Jan 10, 2022)

gat3keeper said:


> So yeah... 2022 Polygon T8 is now at home. Lolz...
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for the suggestions.


Strongly considering the T-8 as well. How long between the ordering and the delivery? Sort of sounds like it took less than a week. From where did you purchase, if you don't mind me asking..which I am . Worried trying to get it to the US West coast may take quite a while with all the supply backlogs I hear about.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

gat3keeper said:


> So yeah... 2022 Polygon T8 is now at home. Lolz...
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for the suggestions.
> ...


That seems like pretty fast delivery. I see it came with Hans Dampf tires. My cousin's T-8 came with something else.

Enjoy.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Curveball said:


> That seems like pretty fast delivery. I see it came with Hans Dampf tires. My cousin's T-8 came with something else.
> 
> Enjoy.


His profile says "Pasig" as in Phillipines, maybe? I googled it and that came up first, but the flag looks like Malaysia? (too small for me to see for sure) Both are pretty close to Indonesia, the company's HQ, which would explain the easier availability vs. the US. 

edit: canceled the order for T8 - shipping is delayed at least 2 weeks, probably longer but they have no ETA.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

noapathy said:


> His profile says "Pasig" as in Phillipines, maybe? I googled it and that came up first, but the flag looks like Malaysia? (too small for me to see for sure) Both are pretty close to Indonesia, the company's HQ, which would explain the easier availability vs. the US. I ordered the 27.5 version from bikesonline on Jan 8 and it has yet to ship, though they say 5-7 business days so it's still within that...barely.
> 
> As for the tires, bikesonline also lists the HD in the specs, but I remember seeing a disclaimer somewhere on their website about parts availability and substitutions. Last time I rode that tire was two versions ago on my old 26er so I was a bit curious to see what the newer ones were like, but it's winter (snowing right now) so it's not like I'm going to push it anyway.


My cousin’s bike came with Vee Flow Snap tires. Good traction, but very slow.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Curveball said:


> My cousin’s bike came with Vee Flow Snap tires. Good traction, but very slow.


I don't know what to think about those...only saw one PB review. If that's what it comes with, I'll make 'em last at least until spring or a miracle (good sale) happens.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

noapathy said:


> I don't know what to think about those...only saw one PB review. If that's what it comes with, I'll make 'em last at least until spring or a miracle (good sale) happens.


It looks good for a front tire. I would replace the rear for something faster rolling for the summer.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

zooman said:


> Strongly considering the T-8 as well. How long between the ordering and the delivery? Sort of sounds like it took less than a week. From where did you purchase, if you don't mind me asking..which I am . Worried trying to get it to the US West coast may take quite a while with all the supply backlogs I hear about.


Sorry for late reply.

Im currently in Malaysia. Polygon / Marin bikes here are easy to buy coz its always available.

Ive heard ordering in Bikes Online will take up to 3 months. Hmmm.... If you cannot wait and have time. What I suggest is to go directly to Malaysia. Have a few days off and enjoy Kuala Lumpur. Buy it here and luggage it as "sports equipment" for a minimal fee way back home.

The price of T8 here is only $1900 vs $2499 on BikesOnline.

Photo below is in Malaysian Ringgit (myr).









Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Curveball said:


> My cousin’s bike came with Vee Flow Snap tires. Good traction, but very slow.


I was told that the 2022 model (exact bike as 2021), comes with schwalbe. Those with vee tires were old batch.

Polygon have no issue with frames, its always there and ready for shipping. The problem is Schwalbe supply chain and sometimes, Shimano.

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Having this same debate as a bike for my wife. Thinking about the t7 and upgrading the fork to a yari or pike. I know the 34 is better but I’m partial to rockshox rear suspension because I can service it myself without having to nitrogen charge it like you do with a fox. Deore vs slx I don’t care about, and the brakes will be more than enough for her anyways. 

Thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

socalrider77 said:


> Having this same debate as a bike for my wife. Thinking about the t7 and upgrading the fork to a yari or pike. I know the 34 is better but I’m partial to rockshox rear suspension because I can service it myself without having to nitrogen charge it like you do with a fox. Deore vs slx I don’t care about, and the brakes will be more than enough for her anyways.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Having the same dilemma few weeks ago. I recommend going for T7 since you are ready to replace the fork. Which I think is the weakness of T7 if we are going to nitpick. 

With my D7 deore vs T8 slx, I cant really feel the difference to be honest. Probably slx shifts better but its another round of nitpicking.

I decided to go for t8 coz its suits my budget. A trail ready bike without changing anything out of the box. More than enough for the trails I ride and my skill leve (noob)l. Perhaps this bike is good to go for 1 yr or 2.

Else, If I have extra parts and planning to upgrade. I will buy T7. 

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> Having this same debate as a bike for my wife. Thinking about the t7 and upgrading the fork to a yari or pike. I know the 34 is better but I’m partial to rockshox rear suspension because I can service it myself without having to nitrogen charge it like you do with a fox. Deore vs slx I don’t care about, and the brakes will be more than enough for her anyways.
> 
> Thoughts?


I've only ever had one RS shock with a Debonair can and it sat low in its travel on my Giant Trance (~35% IIRC), and while it was great for small bump sensitivity, I swapped it out when I got tired of pedal strikes for a Fox. Not sure how they "custom tuned" this one (or the Fox on the T8 for that matter) so maybe it's better? I don't know how much difference it'd make from a stock tune.

Given your preferences, I'd shop around and see whether swapping a shock is cheaper than a fork.

Also, not that it affects performance in the slightest but the purple is awesome in person (buddy had one for a while).


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Delivery dates questionable at best - trying to cancel my order since they wouldn't even give a solid ETA...when asked for best guess they said AT LEAST 2 more weeks (it has already been more than a week) but no guarantee...sounds like mass chaos and with omicron ramping up, I doubt it'll improve soon. Their system seems so broken that I'm glad to have made this decision. See below for more details if interested:

They were semi-polite about it all, but I was in their online chat for over two and a half hours because apparently their ordering system is from 1964 and can only be done by one guy? WTF? I was told by the online chat rep that only her supervisor did this and he just went on lunch (convenient for them, eh?) and that I could wait for at least 50 more minutes or an email confirmation (also with no ETA). I chose to wait with the chat window open since God knows when it'd get done otherwise. She said it was submitted, but they needed confirmation from the warehouse but wouldn't ya know it, they didn't get that done and now "sorry, we're closed". Briefly chatted with this "supervisor" and same excuses. It's as infuriating as those automated phone systems that keep you going in circles, hoping you'll just give up. *Avoid like the plague!*

I'll be back to try to get this finished tomorrow and if it's not resolved I'll be calling my credit card to dispute the transaction since at least they're compentent enough to get it done (I think they must use computers to keep track of stuff or something). 
@socalrider77


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

noapathy said:


> Delivery dates questionable at best - trying to cancel my order since they wouldn't even give a solid ETA...when asked for best guess they said AT LEAST 2 more weeks (it has already been more than a week) but no guarantee...sounds like mass chaos and with omicron ramping up, I doubt it'll improve soon. Their system seems so broken that I'm glad to have made this decision. See below for more details if interested:
> 
> They were semi-polite about it all, but I was in their online chat for over two and a half hours because apparently their ordering system is from 1964 and can only be done by one guy? WTF? I was told by the online chat rep that only her supervisor did this and he just went on lunch (convenient for them, eh?) and that I could wait for at least 50 more minutes or an email confirmation (also with no ETA). I chose to wait with the chat window open since God knows when it'd get done otherwise. She said it was submitted, but they needed confirmation from the warehouse but wouldn't ya know it, they didn't get that done and now "sorry, we're closed". Briefly chatted with this "supervisor" and same excuses. It's as infuriating as those automated phone systems that keep you going in circles, hoping you'll just give up. *Avoid like the plague!*
> 
> ...


That’s good to know. The t7 says it’s in stock but if it’s gonna be like this I’ll probably look at the Devinci Marshall or a Marin rift zone so I can actually talk to someone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

socalrider77 said:


> That’s good to know. The t7 says it’s in stock but if it’s gonna be like this I’ll probably look at the Devinci Marshall or a Marin rift zone so I can actually talk to someone


The one I ordered was listed as in stock as well and they said it's still in stock when I asked. Good luck either way!


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

noapathy said:


> Delivery dates questionable at best - trying to cancel my order since they wouldn't even give a solid ETA...when asked for best guess they said AT LEAST 2 more weeks (it has already been more than a week) but no guarantee...sounds like mass chaos and with omicron ramping up, I doubt it'll improve soon. Their system seems so broken that I'm glad to have made this decision. See below for more details if interested:
> 
> They were semi-polite about it all, but I was in their online chat for over two and a half hours because apparently their ordering system is from 1964 and can only be done by one guy? WTF? I was told by the online chat rep that only her supervisor did this and he just went on lunch (convenient for them, eh?) and that I could wait for at least 50 more minutes or an email confirmation (also with no ETA). I chose to wait with the chat window open since God knows when it'd get done otherwise. She said it was submitted, but they needed confirmation from the warehouse but wouldn't ya know it, they didn't get that done and now "sorry, we're closed". Briefly chatted with this "supervisor" and same excuses. It's as infuriating as those automated phone systems that keep you going in circles, hoping you'll just give up. *Avoid like the plague!*
> 
> ...


That's a shame. It's a very nice bike.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Yeah I wonder why there's so much issue on delivering Polygon bought fron Bike's Online. Is it specific to Polygons or other brands as well?

Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

gat3keeper said:


> Yeah I wonder why there's so much issue on delivering Polygon bought fron Bike's Online. Is it specific to Polygons or other brands as well?
> 
> Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk


They have a section on their website discussing shipping times. Looks like it’s because a lot of their stock is stuck in socal ports.

I think I’m going to take the chance and order my wife the t7. Was set on a t8 but they’re not available til April or may and it says “only a few arriving” so even that is questionable. T7 is available now 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaddo (10 mo ago)

flying bison said:


> Honestly, 500$ extra isn't bad for a better lighter drivetrain, a better fork, and better brakes. If you're a beginner though, just get the T7, this way you have 500$ to upgrade parts as you see fit. Both bikes have decent components, and the only standout difference like you noticed, is the fork. The rhythm is much better than the recon, but take the 500$ difference, combine it with the 200$ or so you can get by selling an unused recon and you have the cash to get a pike select or fox 34 performance... Which BTW are what I would look at if upgrading the fork on this bike. Fox 36 and lyrics are a bit much for a 140mm bike, I don't even think they make a 36 in 140mm travel.





gat3keeper said:


> This is good enough for me considering the price.
> 
> Alright, Im now convinced to get the t8.
> 
> Sent from my 2107113SG using Tapatalk





gat3keeper said:


> So yeah... 2022 Polygon T8 is now at home. Lolz...
> 
> 
> Thank you guys for the suggestions.
> ...


Excellent choice. I'm gonna be ordering my T8 aswell this year. Compared to the T7...the T8 has alot more to offer for just the addition $500.

As for the tires...yeah your lucky that it came with the schwalbes. I've seen other you tube reviews that had the vee flows. I've heard that it all depends on the stock that they have when building the bike. Crossing my fingers that when I order mine that it will have the schwalbes.

Cheers and Happy shredding!


----------



## asilker (5 mo ago)

What's up folks sorry for the thread resurrection - trying to not make duplicate threads

Regarding the Siskiu 7 & 8, a lot of reviews and forum comments remark that the bike isn't always a stellar climber, possibly due to the wheelset

I've got a nice spritely aftermarket wheelset that I'm intending to stick with across frames

My questions:

If you've ridden these, how to they climb?

Has anyone swapped wheelsets out? Feel a lot different from the stock polygon OEM?


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

I used to own D7 and T8... I don't have problem with climbing. It's in your legs really.


----------



## asilker (5 mo ago)

gat3keeper said:


> I used to own D7 and T8... I don't have problem with climbing. It's in your legs really.


I got summa thems

I have definitely owned some bikes that climbed more capably than others - or at least _differently _


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

asilker said:


> I got summa thems
> 
> I have definitely owned some bikes that climbed more capably than others - or at least _differently _


I have to agree. But in my experience owning these bikes, I don't have much of a problem. Probably because they just have 120mm and 150mm fork with mid rear travel? I haven't tried 160 up fork so I can't comment on those when climbing. With T8, I don't have much issues or don't have much comparison with other bikes out there.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

asilker said:


> What's up folks sorry for the thread resurrection - trying to not make duplicate threads
> 
> Regarding the Siskiu 7 & 8, a lot of reviews and forum comments remark that the bike isn't always a stellar climber, possibly due to the wheelset
> 
> ...


I'd expect that a lighter wheelset would really make a big difference since the stock set is very heavy. Lighter tires would also help a lot.


----------



## cavewego (7 mo ago)

Seriously? I guarantee 99.9 % of you guys could tell the difference in a 200.00 or 2000.00 dollar shock. Cut all the 90% better this and that talk. Buy the seven, ride it hard for a season and go from there. Don’t listen to the guys that ride twice a week. You’ve gotta have saddle time to decide what you like. It could be made by FOX. Or Frito-Lay most of these guys wouldn’t be able to tell😎


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

gat3keeper said:


> After weeks of research, I am now decided to buy my first trail / "enduro'ish" bike . I've narrowed down my choices to Polygon T7 or T8.
> 
> Reason:
> 
> ...


T7


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The Recon fork has a Motion Control damper. Because of the stanchion inner dimension, it can't be upgraded to a Charger. The MC damper has limited small bump i.e. high speed compression damping. Kinda rides rough on your hands. It overloads on any high speed bumpy downhill segments, and you have no fork. Tough for control. You have to use your brakes more.
If you buy the 7 factor in a new fork. 
The Fox 34 is a capable fork with the Grip damper.


----------



## fuzz_muffin (Dec 24, 2017)

cavewego said:


> Seriously? I guarantee 99.9 % of you guys could tell the difference in a 200.00 or 2000.00 dollar shock. Cut all the 90% better this and that talk. Buy the seven, ride it hard for a season and go from there. Don’t listen to the guys that ride twice a week. You’ve gotta have saddle time to decide what you like. It could be made by FOX. Or Frito-Lay most of these guys wouldn’t be able to tell😎


Easy there turbo.
I’ve ridden and worked on both, the T8 for half a ‘season’.
The T8 is the one to get if you can swing the extra cheddar, no doubt.

Any intermediate rider would be able to tell the difference (and relative improvement) on the fork spec between the T7 and T8.

The wheels on both are boat anchors but who cares, they work.


----------

